# o.k. who is telling where to get bloodworms early?



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

It begs the question: Where in God's great earth, does one get bloodworms this early, even though maine is in a deep freeze on the flats? Please PM if desired.:fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

It's funny you ask... I was just thinking about maybe it's time to start the "Bloodworms Wanted" process. I really wont need them for a couple of weeks but it's always a good thing to start early..


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I thought they sold them all year. I still have some frozen from fall, they were frozen alive so they'll probably work.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Try some Clams;I know up north they use them for the first Stripers of the year.They are hard to keep on the hook dogh.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Bloodworms are available now from bait distributors.

John


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Mainebait.com*

Try mainebait.com
post your experience with this vendor as i have not used them yet.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ralph said:


> Try mainebait.com
> post your experience with this vendor as i have not used them yet.



I have seen them and Mainebait has some Big BW's, but for ME they are too much money for just a couple dozen. Last time i checked two dozen mediums were $25 plus $20 shipping... = $45 for 24 worms..


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Tochterman's*



kmw21230 said:


> i have seen them and mainebait has some big bw's, but for me they are too much money for just a couple dozen. Last time i checked two dozen mediums were $25 plus $20 shipping... = $45 for 24 worms..


i believe your math is spot on. To get pass this, you simply have to purchase in more bulk, which is what i believe is the intent of the premium placed on the small purchase. 
My vendor of choice is tochterman's on eastern avenue in balto. Great product & better service.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Blood worm oil*



kmw21230 said:


> it's funny you ask... I was just thinking about maybe it's time to start the "bloodworms wanted" process. I really wont need them for a couple of weeks but it's always a good thing to start early..


what i'd really like to try is what they hold out as "blood worm oil". I'd like to soak some of my dried out fishbites in the bwo to see if it will revive it.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i saw some of that bwo at one of the ff markets, should have picked some up. maybe someone will have some at the psg ffm this weekend.

stashed some frozen/salt dried bws in my bait freezer and some surf clams 3 more weeks :fishing::fishing::beer:


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

When do ya'll start soaking them in the bay? I'm guessing mid march?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ralph said:


> i believe your math is spot on. To get pass this, you simply have to purchase in more bulk, which is what i believe is the intent of the premium placed on the small purchase.
> My vendor of choice is tochterman's on eastern avenue in balto. Great product & better service.


Tochterman's is a great place, but Poppa Rip Off has the biggest worms in the area.. LOL


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ralph said:


> what i'd really like to try is what they hold out as "blood worm oil". I'd like to soak some of my dried out fishbites in the bwo to see if it will revive it.


hmmm good idea..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> When do ya'll start soaking them in the bay? I'm guessing mid march?



when the fish come..


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

poppa rip off kmw are you refering to mr.kim of of route 202 in cheverly md? poppa rip off lol....


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Your not refering to Cheverly Sports Fair of MD 202 right?There Bloodworms RULE.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Croaker D said:


> poppa rip off kmw are you refering to mr.kim of of route 202 in cheverly md? poppa rip off lol....


Yep that's him... The home of the $2 6oz sinkers... LOL


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

LOL Mr. Kim! aka "poppa rip off"


----------



## Fish_Nuts (Mar 20, 2009)

I actually saw a news video on Tochterman's a few months back regarding how they produce their BWs. I think they have a woman with a "special" saltwater formula that she uses to rinse the worms. I have bought gear from there before, but never live bait.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

kmw21230 said:


> when the fish come..


No reason for sarcasm, I said mid march because I thought that was the usual time they show up.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

All tackle store have expensive sinkers;Its better to make your own or have some made for you.I've gotten sinkers from Anglers before;talk about a RIP OFF.I've even bought Bloods from them though I had to keep an eye for the guy behind the counter with bad Bloodworms.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> No reason for sarcasm, I said mid march because I thought that was the usual time they show up.


Not really trying to be an A$$hole, but the truth is in order to really know when the fish arrive you have to put your time in. By the time people start posting you may have missed most of the run. So for me Id rather be on the water and get skunked instead of sitting on my computer Cyber Fishing.. :beer:


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*vroom vroooom vrooooom*



kmw21230 said:


> Not really trying to be an A$$hole, but the truth is in order to really know when the fish arrive you have to put your time in. By the time people start posting you may have missed most of the run. So for me Id rather be on the water and get skunked instead of sitting on my computer Cyber Fishing.. :beer:


Warming up the motor huh?? LOL

Be another 30 days for sure


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Yes that would a fair time frame*



Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> When do ya'll start soaking them in the bay? I'm guessing mid march?


Some folks believe the eastern side of the bay warms up earlier. They like to start fishing Matapeake Pier first and the switch to SPSP.


And some people like to look down on others.....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Orest said:


> And some people like to look down on others.....


 Orest, was this directed towards me?


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Orest said:


> Some folks believe the eastern side of the bay warms up earlier. They like to start fishing Matapeake Pier first and the switch to SPSP.
> 
> 
> And some people like to look down on others.....


I didn't think that was a striper spot, I thought SPSP was unbeatable for spring stripers.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> Orest, was this directed towards me?



KMW no. 




The 'Peake is good place to fish early in the C&R season; then you have to watch out for the pier being over crowded and pier hogs with multiply rods.



Plus it cost some $$$ to fish on that pier.


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

Orest said:


> Some folks believe the eastern side of the bay warms up earlier. They like to start fishing Matapeake Pier first and the switch to SPSP.
> 
> 
> And some people like to look down on others.....


Orest!Thank you for sharing your experience with novice fisherman like us!That's the way we can improve our skill and knowledge in this sport.Again THANK'S!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*No problem*

That is how I picked up most of my so call knownledge on surf fishing.

Right here on P&S. Current members and a few pass members were more then willing to share their knownledge of the sport.

Member like FL Fishermen, Reddog1, Tunafish, Hat80(RIP Clyde), Anthony and long distance caster like LongRanger(James), Mark Edwards and BlackBeard. These guys were more than willing to help anyone out.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

some of us dont know poppa rip off. can you elaborate on his name? heard there was a place off of rt 202 that had fat bw's ..anyone know the address?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Cheverly Sports Fair, located just off 295 to 202 towards DC. First light past the Exxon Gas station on your left by the AudioSound shop. Inside the Spirits shop.. And if you purchased the merchandise why complain you spent the money. Kinda like Anglers, people complain about em, go there buy stuff and continue to complain. Guess what, don't go... lol...


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

how much were the bloods' and how many were in there. were they fatties? do you remember the exact address??? or name of the spirits shop? number? hate to get lost, sorry


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*poppa ripoff LOL!!*

Thanks Orest.. What's up Huntsie??

His name is Mr. Kim. In all fairness, these mom-pop tackle shop owners will never be a Bill Gates in their lifetimes. How many tackle shops have gone out of business in the last few years? I've gotten to know the mother of Warren's Bait pretty well in the past few years and she told me that every year is a struggle for survival. On the average, you can get a better deal on tackle supplies from Walmart or Bass Pro over these mom-pop shops. An average Joe buys mostly bloodworms from them and trust me, they don't make much profit from them. 

You cannot deny that Cheverly Sports sells some of the biggest BW's around and I've seen some BW's sold from places like Jersey, Delaware, VA Beach, and NC. If anyone remembers the snakes that I got for the spring fling few years ago, it's from Mr. Kim.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*PAPA RipOff*

Mr.Kim has the best worms in the area in my opinion. However he's like most tackle shops. By that i mean if you need something in a hurry and dont have time to search online and have to have it you will probably pay double. Sinkers, line, lures, ect... Basspro is also too expensive but if given the choice id give my money to Mr.Kim first... Anglers in my opinion is in a whole different class. Some feel they cater to boaters, but I think it's deeper than that with them. I think depending on how you look will decided the bait you get (and customer service) expecially from Santa Claus, but that's a topic for another day.. All this is my personal opinion and not meant to sway anyone's elses opinion on them...


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

*o.k. who is telling where to get bloodworms early ?*



kmw21230 said:


> Mr.Kim has the best worms in the area in my opinion. However he's like most tackle shops. By that i mean if you need something in a hurry and dont have time to search online and have to have it you will probably pay double. Sinkers, line, lures, ect... Basspro is also too expensive but if given the choice id give my money to Mr.Kim first... Anglers in my opinion is in a whole different class. Some feel they cater to boaters, but I think it's deeper than that with them. I think depending on how you look will decided the bait you get (and customer service) expecially from Santa Claus, but that's a topic for another day.. All this is my personal opinion and not meant to sway anyone's elses opinion on them...


What was the Question ?
Well I pick up some nice bw at the Tackle shop next to Pax , yesterday.Fat big dozen for 9.99$.Did try for some fun but the wind was horrible.
Hello TunaFish!!! hope to see and fish with you again!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

kmw21230 said:


> Mr.Kim has the best worms in the area in my opinion. However he's like most tackle shops. By that i mean if you need something in a hurry and dont have time to search online and have to have it you will probably pay double. Sinkers, line, lures, ect... Basspro is also too expensive but if given the choice id give my money to Mr.Kim first... Anglers in my opinion is in a whole different class. Some feel they cater to boaters, but I think it's deeper than that with them. I think depending on how you look will decided the bait you get (and customer service) expecially from Santa Claus, but that's a topic for another day.. All this is my personal opinion and not meant to sway anyone's elses opinion on them...


I get it


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

hmmm cheverly sports fair is wnhere mr kim sells his bloodworms??? i'm trying to find out the name of the store that mr kim has and location/address. please helpl.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Kw : I agree with you. These 2 shops really came thru for me. Although I won't wish any negative thoughts towards STR(Anglers), I just will not spend my money there. 

Doug: I'll look forward to seeing you on the water. Oh yea, at PAX too!!! LOL

Triple: See Huntsman's response on the location of Cheverly Sports Fair. Also, try Google.

Oh yea, Warren's Bait will sell Bloods next weekend!!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Can you guys stop calling him POPPA RIP OFF;Hes on Rt 202:Take the the BW Parkway south,get off of on the exit for MD 202,make a left when proceeding down the ramp,the make a left at the first light after the exit that you got off of;its located next door to a Seafood Carry-Out place.Got a DC fishing permit from him,a Herring Net,and some of the fattest Bloodworms arround next to Tochermans(the cheapest)(six one half dozen the other)..


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Those are the exact directions off the top of my head.If you want the exact adress you can find it on Goole Earth Street Map.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> Cheverly Sports Fair, located just off 295 to 202 towards DC. First light past the Exxon Gas station on your left by the AudioSound shop. Inside the Spirits shop.. And if you purchased the merchandise why complain you spent the money. Kinda like Anglers, people complain about em, go there buy stuff and continue to complain. Guess what, don't go... lol...


Huntsman!!!  Just like a bad penny, he's popping back up! What's up my friend? Hope all is well with you!! You going to be around to do some fishing this Spring?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just called Warrens Bait Box and no bloods yet. The water temp is in the 40's I need some BW's


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

tripleheetheet said:


> hmmm cheverly sports fair is wnhere mr kim sells his bloodworms??? i'm trying to find out the name of the store that mr kim has and location/address. please helpl.


http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...n&ie=UTF8&hq=cheverly+sports+fair&hnear=&z=13


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Bills Sport Shop has them


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Tracker16 said:


> Just called Warrens Bait Box and no bloods yet. The water temp is in the 40's I need some BW's


tracker. get your bw fix at anglers. water temp still upper 30s in the bay and last sat, at beachwood the water temp was 45* but the thermometer was questionable. (no offence GB )


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

surfnsam said:


> tracker. get your bw fix at anglers. water temp still upper 30s in the bay and last sat, at beachwood the water temp was 45* but the thermometer was questionable. (no offence GB )


Hey Sam FYI the temp just broke the 40's in our area of the bay according to all the NOAA stations. Let the fishing begin !!!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

O yeah, heading to the wye river for some yps on sat. and probably fsp sunday morning. need to crack the cartilage in my shoulder and get ready for 8-n-bait:fishing:


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*hummm !!!*



MetroMan said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...n&ie=UTF8&hq=cheverly+sports+fair&hnear=&z=13



 Sound like a good place for Me, it is on My way to SPSP: From Sterling VA.

Need to find Mr. Kim :fishing:


----------



## saintjae (Aug 25, 2009)

If your in Baltimore they raise them in the store
Tochterman's Fishing Tackle
1925 Eastern Avenue, Baltimore, MD 21231-2529 (410) 327-6942 ‎


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Tracker16 said:


> Just called Warrens Bait Box and no bloods yet. The water temp is in the 40's I need some BW's


stopped by warrens after work today, bws are in, not the biggest ive ever seen but lively spsp or fsp


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

BAYFISHER said:


> It begs the question: Where in God's great earth, does one get bloodworms this early, even though maine is in a deep freeze on the flats? Please PM if desired.:fishing:


They come from Maine and Warrren's Bait Box in Glen Burnie has them plus grass shrinp and minnows..........woody:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

looks like the weater on sunday is going to be crap. with the wind building from the se fsp on sat. afternoon will have to do


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

does mr kim have bloodworms ????


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

mr kim what are you getting bloodworms


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Dude, 
I personally like your enthusiasm and I look forward to seeing your reports. I hope you get out there and slay 'em this season.Nothing better than having the anxiousness accumulated over the winter paid off by landing that first nice fish of the season. A little googling will get you much more help than waiting for answers here. I don't know if Mr Kim has bloodworms yet. But you can google his shop (the name of his shop was posted here already) and call him up and find out. In time, you will learn when it comes to reports and other things fishing related, that YOU will be the one providing YOURSELF with the most accurate information. It's often better to find things out first hand. Sometimes finding out second hand means you're too late. This site is a tremendous place to learn, and is truly an asset. I've learned so much here just from reading. If this site becomes too much of a crutch for anyone, you're gonna often be the last one to the party. If you've got the time, come on out to the Spring Fling. You will meet PLENTY of people who are just as excited as you are. Good times, good food, and most importantly, good people. 

MetroMan


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

My man Metro Man!!!! LOL I agree with you 100%, and PM'd that to a guy on here a couple of weeks ago. I totally relate to the guys on here asking the questions. Not too long ago that was me, and someone told me I was never going to catch fish Cyber Fishing (Lazy Fishing).. My best advice to anyone is to learn how to search the achieves, and think out the box. 

BTW... Poppa got the WORMS in.. Very NICE, but these aren't the Snakes he's known for. He told me the "JUMBO's" will be in around May-June...


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

It's funny how Mr. Kim doesn't need to spend money on ANY marketing whatsoever. His product (bloodworms ONLY) sells itself. 

By the way, Bay Pro Shop has bloodworms too.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

dude thats what i'm doing, sharing my experiences with everyone and listening to others. if someone can save me 20 miles from driving to go to mr. kim and find out he doesnt have any, it's a good thing and likewise. i wouldnt someone go there just for bw's and find out he didnt have any. Helping out and getting helped. i 

he does have bw but i wasn't blown away by the fattiness or numbers in the pack. fyi. he's a really nice guy.

Anyways' aqualand last week was dead, and mattapeake was dead but already seeing everyone out there, esp the asians. get the sashimi. hahha


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

well said. I'll be at the Fling for just that double M! I've said it before and I'll say it again, for the most part, Fisherman are the best people you'll ever meet. You can have nthing incommon with someone, but then the subject of fishing comes up and it's like your play cousins. 

The part where metro says to do your own research is TRUE. There's an old Arabian quote that fits so well here:

Trust in GOD, but Tie your Camel anyway!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Huntsman!!!  Just like a bad penny, he's popping back up! What's up my friend? Hope all is well with you!! You going to be around to do some fishing this Spring?


Sup Mil my man. Once the job situation gets back squared away I will be fish'n like a motha... hahahaha.... So I'm sure we'll run into one another on the sand and look fwd to it.... How's that purple bag been treat'n ya... Me and Mr Masson have been kinda tight of late... lol.... See you on the surf my man...


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

tripleheetheet said:


> dude thats what i'm doing, sharing my experiences with everyone and listening to others. if someone can save me 20 miles from driving to go to mr. kim and find out he doesnt have any, it's a good thing and likewise. i wouldnt someone go there just for bw's and find out he didnt have any. Helping out and getting helped. i
> 
> he does have bw but i wasn't blown away by the fattiness or numbers in the pack. fyi. he's a really nice guy.


Its cool bro. I understand not wanting to drive all over town without knowing for sure. But I'd just hate to see you wait for an answer here when you can check quicker on your own. As for the bloodworms, its still early in the season for them. Give it a little while and Mr Kim will have some of the best BW to offer in the area. He is indeed a nice guy. Some people don't like his demeanor, which can be standoffish sometimes. He's not located in the best of areas and has had issues with people coming in for the "five finger discount". I've always liked the guy though. He's good people in my book!


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

tripleheetheet said:


> ... esp the asians. get the sashimi. hahha


Been away from the site for a long time and sad to see the semi-racist comments are still around

-----

TunaFish, hengstthomas --- WASSUP!!! Hit me up guys.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

What's up stranger? I was just thinking about you and Sun when we fished at the Parkway. Man, you have alot to catch up buddy!!!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Got some at Cobe Marine down the road from Ft Smallwood on sunday but he only had two bags left. They were still alive this morning, hope they last till tomorrow so I can catch another striper


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

If we want race related comments, I'll add my two cents that I have observed Mr Kim will treat you differently depending on your race. I won't get into any specifics though...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Mr Kim is one of the coolest guys you'll ever meet;I cant blame him for the way he acts;In that neck of the woods you have to be a little standoffish.It doesnt botther me one bit.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> Sup Mil my man. Once the job situation gets back squared away I will be fish'n like a motha... hahahaha.... So I'm sure we'll run into one another on the sand and look fwd to it.... How's that purple bag been treat'n ya... Me and Mr Masson have been kinda tight of late... lol.... See you on the surf my man...


Looking forward to it Brian. Stay well brother!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

To Husky and BigJeff...

I think both of you make good points.. However, Mr. Kim decided to run a buisness in the "HOOD" and that comes with some positives and negitives. On top of that part of his business is a liguor store which will attrach a certain type of element. So let's not make Mr. Kim a victim bc im sure he turns a nice profit. If I opened up a check cashing place next to Mr. Kim they would be robbing my a$$ just as quick as Mr. Kim. It's the nature of the area, not saying all are BAD but even when you have a good guy who can't feed his family Mr. Kim (and others) look like a CHICKEN DINNER waiting to get got...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I talked to Tony Tochterman this morning about bloodworm and he said they'll start carrying them around mid April in time for the trophy season. It all depends on when the worm digger in Maine and coastal regions north to Canada start digging them. With the prices of fuel going through the roof I'm sure we'll also see a price increase in bloods. If you plan on buying the best, biggest and hand cared for by Dee (AKA The Worm Lady) from Tochtermans make sure you call a day in advance to reserve them. I've seen too many guys walk in off the street only to be disappointed. All worms are by reservation only.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

^thats some serious stuff right there! Worms by reservation.^


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Tony and Crew are really good guys, and will hook you up once they get to know you...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I also like the folks at Tochtermans.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Phone ahead? that's kwazzy...makes me think the bw's I've brought in the past can;t compare

I've brought from Mr. Kim. He has his guard up, but like all businesspeople if you spend $$ he suddenly becomes a whole lot nicer lol 

He's alright with me, but then I dont get offended easily.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> To Husky and BigJeff...
> 
> I think both of you make good points.. However, Mr. Kim decided to run a buisness in the "HOOD" and that comes with some positives and negitives. On top of that part of his business is a liguor store which will attrach a certain type of element. So let's not make Mr. Kim a victim bc im sure he turns a nice profit. If I opened up a check cashing place next to Mr. Kim they would be robbing my a$$ just as quick as Mr. Kim. It's the nature of the area, not saying all are BAD but even when you have a good guy who can't feed his family Mr. Kim (and others) look like a CHICKEN DINNER waiting to get got...


Get got? Thats hillarious I haven't heard that since I saw Boyz in the Hood back in the day.... 

Now I bet that post will get some response about being racially correct huh? I love how its ok to call the asian guys poachers, the asian guys sashimi eaters, etc and its whatever. If someone had said something about a black guy on here sht would hit the fan. 

Your post is ridiculous. So it's now Mr. Kim's fault that he owns and attempts to operate a retail shop? Maybe Mr. Kim didn't have enough money to buy commercial space that wasn't in the "hood". Maybe with his scraped together savings he did the best he could and opened up retail space with what little knowledge about business that he had. Maybe it wasn't his first choice, but it was what he could do(which of course speaks better than the people who stay up in the "hood" and can't get themselves out). Maybe we should appreciate people like Mr. Kim who doesn't expect a handout from the Gobment on the 1st of the month and did and still does what he has to, to make a living. 

It wasn't always as easy for people to just start distance casting then decided they were going to make mag kits and create a website. 

You don't put anything out on the internet you don't want people to read. You put "your experiences" out there for what other purpose than? You wanted to create this conflict or get some redemption for what your past experiences were there and don't think for one second anyone who's not ignorant couldn't see that. 

Its absurd how you feel entitled to a certain treatment then use words and phrases like "hood" or "certain type of element".... If you feel secure enough in your opinion (and obviously you don't live or operate a biz there) to label these people, doesn't that make you feel ridiculous calling someone out for supposedly doing the same thing?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I went to a High School (bladensburg h.s.) not .5 miles from his store, and lived in Riverdale which isnt 5 minutes away.. So I knew what the element was then (early-mid 90's) and I know what the elements is now. The Hood then and twice the hood now...


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Mr Kim clearly has the best BWs in the area while Tochermans are a close 2nd.


----------



## therevolution (Oct 12, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK folks, back on track or the track will be shut down for repairs


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

You go further down 295 it gets worse;I seem to like Mr Kims neighborhood;I've been around the Lanham-Bladensburg area most of my life.I did notice the liquior store too;as well as the carry out place.I seem to think you can get done for in any areas now adays.Even ritzy areas like Annapolis has crime;especally now adays.I like buying Bloodworms from Mr Kim;HES NOT POPPA RIP OFF.Do me a favor and lets talk more about the BIG FISH were going to catch.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i lived there for 23 yrs, been going to cheverly sports fair for a long time even before mr kim bought it. dont go there much any more just because it out of my way to the water. there are dangerous places every where, if your not looking for trouble avoid them


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I *will* start putting people in the corner if y'all don't knock off the racial nonsense and accusations of criminal behavior. This is a thread about buying bloodworms, remember?


----------

